# Conventions



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Most conventions are announced in this section. Make sure to browse through this section and forum.


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

I will, thanks Larry. Just trying to get a jump on them. It's hard to wait sometimes.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

Please feel free to contact me directly about MHC. You will find us to be a very affordable way to get in front of a few thousand haunters.

[email protected]


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

There is the:

Transworld Vegas Show

Transworld Haunt Show in St Louis

Halloween and Party Expo in Houston

These are the large buyer shows.


----------



## Mr.Hyde (Sep 30, 2008)

I know it's not a Trans world, but there are a ton of comic/scifi and horror cons thru the year.
Megacon
FX
Screamfest
Dragon*con (the best of the best, with honors, sir!)


----------



## spooky13 (Dec 2, 2008)

haunt con in milwaukee end of april


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

Mr.Hyde said:


> I know it's not a Trans world, but there are a ton of comic/scifi and horror cons thru the year.
> Megacon
> FX
> Screamfest
> Dragon*con (the best of the best, with honors, sir!)





yeeaahhh i'm going to mega con and Fx this year love those conventions. I went to scream fest 2 yrs back that was fun.


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

I go to Horrorfind in Maryland and I been to Chiller in New Jersey, both of those are Horror Conventions.


----------

